# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Ava, telepresence robot, Ava Robotics Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Ava Robotics Inc.

iRobot Corporation

Cisco Webex

avarobotics.com/telepresence-robots

----------


## Airicist

iRobot Ava 500 video collaboration robot 

 Published on Jun 10, 2013




> iRobot and Cisco have teamed to bring the Ava 500 video collaboration robot to market. The robot blends iRobot's autonomous navigation with Cisco's TelePresence to enable people working off-site to participate in meetings and presentations where movement and location spontaneity are important. The new robot is also designed to enable mobile visual access to manufacturing facilities, laboratories, customer experience centers and other remote facilities.

----------


## Airicist

Ava telepresence

Apr 26, 2018




> Ava Robotics is transforming what it means to collaborate by combining autonomous mobility with high definition video conferencing. Ava Robotics’ engineers are developing these products based on what we call “practical teleportation”, enabling workers to easily and safely move around a remote location as if they are physically there.

----------


## Airicist

Ava Cisco integration

Mar 24, 2020

----------

